# Beef jerky lovers



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Any beef jerky lovers on Club Stogie?

I'm curious to hear if and where you order jerky online.

Anyone.....?


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

stevieray said:


> Any beef jerky lovers on Club Stogie?
> 
> I'm curious to hear if and where you order jerky online.
> 
> Anyone.....?


Heck yea! KASR and I love Beef Jerky! We always have some on hand. Unfortunately we depend on store bought. We like it spicy! Who doesn't like to jerk on a piece of meat !

~DUCK


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I like to make my own. Nothing beats venison jerky but I'm not hunting this year so I'm depending on my little brother to get a deer or two. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

DUCK said:


> Heck yea! KASR and I love Beef Jerky! We always have some on hand. Unfortunately we depend on store bought. We like it spicy! Who doesn't like to jerk on a piece of meat !
> 
> ~DUCK


Comments like that will only serve to drive up your RG young lady! Quack!


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Isn't jerky one of the main food groups?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

For online or if you are near Colorado Springs, CO I would recommend Black Forest Bison.
http://blackforestbison.com/products/index.php

My brother works there  and I can vouch for the quality.



> Black Forest Bison is a small family operated ranch just north of Colorado Springs, where we have been raising Bison for six years. We are dedicated to raising All Natural Grass Fed Bison.
> Our animals roam in a pasture, never in a feed lot. We strive to keep our animals in as natural and stress free of an environment as possible. Happy Buffalo thrive in our native Colorado enviornment.


Mmmmmmmm good.

1234 E Woodmen Rd - Colorado Springs
(719) 488-3898


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I've never tried the jerkey, but I drive past the herd every day, and they do look pretty content. (ignorance is bliss!)


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

www.nutessmokehouse.com

Order some of the kippered beef. Good God this is the most addictive stuff ever! Ask Mbraud4, this stuff is from his hometown.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I like to make my own. Nothing beats venison jerky but I'm not hunting this year so I'm depending on my little brother to get a deer or two. Fingers crossed.


I'm getting ready to finish up the deer i got last year tomorrow--starting to slice and marinate tomorrow and cook either tues/wed. Got to get rid of the meat to make room in the freezer for this year!


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Who doesn't love jerky? Although, I've never ventured beyond the realm of Oh Boy, Oberto, it's never disappointed me. Now as for this Black Forest Bison... Bison is buffalo right? Because Buffalo is amazing. Which of their jerkeys would you recommend? I may have to give this stuff a try...


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

This is some of the best I've ever had, good jerky.
http://www.jerkyusa.com/

Is Beef Jerky the same as meat candy??? Click illinoishoosier


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

mmm...jerky...so tasty....


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Sanitariumite said:


> Who doesn't love jerky? Although, I've never ventured beyond the realm of Oh Boy, Oberto, it's never disappointed me. Now as for this Black Forest Bison... Bison is buffalo right? Because Buffalo is amazing. Which of their jerkeys would you recommend? I may have to give this stuff a try...


I would start with this one.



> Gunsmoke
> 2005 Grand Champion - National Bison Association, Best Bison Jerky
> Our signature flavor and most popular jerky. Pure smoke flavor ready to tempt your taste buds. Perfect for any western journey. Load up your saddle bags and keep some handy for when you get a hankerin' for the old west.
> NO sugar added.


Buffalo' is the popular name often used to describe North American bison; however, this is a misnomer. In fact, buffalo are distinctly different animals from bison. Although both bison and buffalo belong to the same family, Bovidae, true 'buffalo' are native only to Africa and Asia.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> Who doesn't love jerky? Although, I've never ventured beyond the realm of Oh Boy, Oberto, it's never disappointed me. Now as for this Black Forest Bison... Bison is buffalo right? Because Buffalo is amazing. Which of their jerkeys would you recommend? I may have to give this stuff a try...


Bison is the "American Buffalo" not the actual buffalo. They are different. I've never tried either myself we have an organic food co-op down the street and one of my roommates did buy some vacuum sealed bison and alligator from an exotic meat counter. Its still in the freezer but I might try some whenever he makes something with it.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> This is some of the best I've ever had, good jerky.
> http://www.jerkyusa.com/
> 
> Is Beef Jerky the same as meat candy??? Click illinoishoosier


:bn And now I know what Earl Grey feels like, when I shoot it up my nose.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I would start with this one.


Thanks for the tip!

And how do you quote multiple people in one post?

SUOrangeGuy, I'd recommend trying a buffalo burger if you're up for trying something new, and you ever get the chance. It's still beefy, but has a slightly different taste to it. I'm not sure how to describe it, but I get buffalo whenever I'm at a restaurant that offers it. It's also supposed to be much healthier for you(or so I've heard anyways).

Edit: Nevermind, I think I've figured out the multi-quote deal.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I make my own all the time.

Very thinly sliced top sirlon or london broil

Marinade for 24 hours and toss in the dehydrater for about 12 hours

50/50 Low sodium soy & worstershire
A touch of liquid smoke 
Brown sugar
cayanne pepper
garlic powder
onion powder

Give it a try, it's easy

~Mark


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I wish I had more then 2 teeth :c


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> I make my own all the time.
> 
> Very thinly sliced top sirlon or london broil
> 
> ...


I make a pretty similar recipe (I prefer a bit more worcestershire), always goes over very well. That recipe and a cheap dehydrator from WalMart are all ya need.

I've experimented with a few dry rubs but they never quite come out as nice.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.dixiesongrand.com/products.php?catID=1

This is some of the best "store bought" type jerky I've ever had. I think I still prefer my dad's homemade beef or venison jerky.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I like turkey jerky and ostrich jerky too


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the input everybody :tu


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

wow, is this yet another slope? Love some good jerky.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

I think a jerky/ cigar pass would work out. Even with deer season starting I bet someone fellow gorillas may have some great deer jerky they would like to share :tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd be all over that idea. I still feel like I'm too new/inexperienced to contribute much to the stogie side of this board, but jerky I can handle!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

The only reason I go to the gunshows are Bronco Billy's beef jerky.. Buy 2 big bags and ration it until the next gunshow.... They have it online at an ebay store, but not the same as looking at guns and eating the first strip of jerky


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117787

Jerky/ Cigar pass


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm so excited about this! I've totally got my recipe ready to go!!!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Can't stand sweetened jerky. What's are the "drier" or more savory brands out there?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

DUCK said:


> I'm so excited about this! I've totally got my recipe ready to go!!!


I can hardly wait! I haven't gone and gotten any elk jerky yet, but I did pick up some smoked salmon today. Hova45 is gonna score off me.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Love Jerky!!!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I have ordered off Ebay. Cant remember the seller. Very tasty though...

I also order JC Rivers habanero jerky...


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

hornitosmonster said:


> I have ordered off Ebay. Cant remember the seller. Very tasty though...
> 
> I also order JC Rivers habanero jerky...


Jerky on eBay! Oh boy! I haven't bought food on eBay before. Was it store bought or an individuals recipe?

I am not sure I am down with Ostrich or Deer jerky.....


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

DUCK said:


> Jerky on eBay! Oh boy! I haven't bought food on eBay before. Was it store bought or an individuals recipe?
> 
> I am not sure I am down with Ostrich or Deer jerky.....


Deer jerky is great! I prefer it to beef; esp the store bought beef jerky--that stuff sucks.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks like I'll have to add a dehydrator to my Christmas wish list from the wifey!!

Got to love some jerky!!:dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Looks like I'll have to add a dehydrator to my Christmas wish list from the wifey!!
> 
> Got to love some jerky!!:dr


Unless you can buy round really cheap, it's hard to beat the jerky vendors on Ebay. I use to make jerky all the time, but in the end, it just wasn't worth it; at least from a financial perspective.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I've used this site: http://www.damngoodjerky.com/

They have a couple of decently spiced options, and send out occasional e-mail discounts


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I eat jerky like white on rice. Love it. LOVE IT. I make my own on a Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker. I grew up on the north coast of California and alder is the smoke wood of choice. Here's my recipe!

meat
soy sauce
water
brown sugar
apple juice
cayenne
garlic powder
onion powder
salt & fresh cracked pepper

Mix it up, dry your meat out and eat the crap out of it. so easy. it's hard to mess up salty dried meat. I might have to make a fresh batch this weekend.

SB

PS: Bison jerky = $40/lb! homemade beef jerky=a lot less$


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Unless you can buy round really cheap, it's hard to beat the jerky vendors on Ebay. I use to make jerky all the time, but in the end, it just wasn't worth it; at least from a financial perspective.


Meat goes for around $4/lb here. I usually get 1 lb of jerky for 2 lbs of meat.... so 1 lb of jerky = $8.

Most places I've seen, including a quick eBay search, sell for ~$20/lb.

You can get bison round online for $7/lb = $14/lb of jerky (plus shipping), at a 'case special' that same place sells bison jerky for $27/lb.

I must be looking in the wrong places, everywhere I go I can make my own for half the cost of buying it.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Whittington's out of Johnson City, TX: http://www.whittingtonsjerky.com/

Not the cheapest, but always tasty for local stuff. If you find yourself in the Texas Hill Country (e.g. on your way out to Fredericksburg or Enchanted Rock), they have a nice store.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

muziq said:


> Whittington's out of Johnson City, TX: http://www.whittingtonsjerky.com/
> 
> Not the cheapest, but always tasty for local stuff. If you find yourself in the Texas Hill Country (e.g. on your way out to Fredericksburg or Enchanted Rock), they have a nice store.


GOOD GOD! 26.00 a pound! QUACK!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

DUCK said:


> Jerky on eBay! Oh boy! I haven't bought food on eBay before. Was it store bought or an individuals recipe?
> 
> I am not sure I am down with Ostrich or Deer jerky.....


It was beef jerky. It was a store bought...but a small maker like JC Rivers. I got a huge lot had like two bags of each flavor they had. I didn't reorder because I like JC Rivers and can buy it local.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

hornitosmonster said:


> It was beef jerky. It was a store bought...but a small maker like JC Rivers. I got a huge lot had like two bags of each flavor they had. I didn't reorder because I like JC Rivers and can buy it local.


I don't know of any local Jerky stores around here - I am sure there are some.... Maybe I should quit my job and start a jerky emporium! QUACK!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

DUCK said:


> GOOD GOD! 26.00 a pound! QUACK!


I dare say it's worth it...didn't claim it was cheap!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

DUCK said:


> Maybe I should quit my job and start a jerky emporium! QUACK!


You stole my idea!  Maybe it's time for a Club Stogie House Jerky? It'd definitely have to be smoked and peppery. :ss


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

SilvrBck said:


> You stole my idea!  Maybe it's time for a Club Stogie House Jerky? It'd definitely have to be smoked and peppery. :ss


CS jerky, you might have something there! I love spicy jerky! QUACK!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mark C said:


> Meat goes for around $4/lb here. I usually get 1 lb of jerky for 2 lbs of meat.... so 1 lb of jerky = $8.
> 
> Most places I've seen, including a quick eBay search, sell for ~$20/lb.
> 
> I must be looking in the wrong places, everywhere I go I can make my own for half the cost of buying it.


I think I pay about $14/lb for beef jerky. Considering the wood, ingredients, time, and hassle... still seems like the gap is pretty close.

There's a famous vendor in Texas, I think there's a "Bill" in the name? Maybe someone knows who I am talking about?


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

DUCK said:


> CS jerky, you might have something there! I love spicy jerky! QUACK!


You want spicy?


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Beagle Boy said:


> You want spicy?


Wow, I would love to try some of that.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

These people were at a wine festival I attended in Maryland. 
http://www.mr-mrs-jerky.com/index.asp

A bit on the expensive side but they do have beef, buffalo, venison, elk and wild king salmon jerky.
I bought a couple sticks of each and they didn't make it home.

If I end up with any venison this year I think I will have to break out my dehydrator. You are all getting me hungry with these posts. :dr


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Beagle Boy said:


> You want spicy?


High fructose corn syrup is about three ingredients down... sounds horrible to me. Where's a good nonsweetened jerky?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't put any sugar in my jerky when I make it.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I don't put any sugar in my jerky when I make it.


hallelujah, brother.

We've got some good local product without sweetners (except Teriyaki), but I was hoping to find out about some other brands out there.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> High fructose corn syrup is about three ingredients down... sounds horrible to me. Where's a good nonsweetened jerky?


http://blackforestbison.com/products/jerky.php

I am going to call my brother that manages the shop in Colorado Springs and see how many pounds I need to buy to get a good deal. I like the Gunsmoke...NO SUGAR added. I'll post his response here. Funny thing, he is a member of this forum but has never posted.

Either way, with all of this talk I've got a hankering to order some anyways.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> High fructose corn syrup is about three ingredients down... sounds horrible to me. Where's a good nonsweetened jerky?


Time for some stronger glasses bro! :ss The corn syrup is part of the ingredients in the ketchup. Brown sugar and sugar look to be the only sweet ingredients in their brine


----------

